# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  anyone care to tell me how to grade a betta

## des-cindy

Care to teach me how to grade and look out before buying a betta?? thanks..
i am new in keeping betta, i bought some of my betta from forum,
as they told me this is good, then i buy from them.
i want to learn myself how to choose.
nomally i choose a colour i like, see whether they can flare and swim well or not, is this the correct way to choose??
do give me some advice... thanks...

----------


## OYKnow

http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/be...09-2010-a.html This might be able to help?

----------


## des-cindy

thanks , bro oyknow, you also keeping betta?? :Smile:

----------


## OYKnow

Yes, currently keeping betta only.

----------


## tetrakid

First you must decide which type of Betta you want to keep. 

There are many types of Betta. For each type of Betta, there are many different colours.

You can visit this site to see the various types of Betta, especially scroll to the bottom portion:-

http://watershed3.tripod.com/types.html

----------


## des-cindy

> Yes, currently keeping betta only.


oh i see, next time can share ideas...

----------


## fishyfishchan

Hi there,
Maybe you want to read up on the link provided below.
There are a lot of information.
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/p...articleid=2585

----------

